# Advertising



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I am looking for some input. I can advertise on a 4'x8' sign on a heavily traveled highway for a minimal fee. I was wondering what you guys thought should go on the sign. Would like to keep it simple. Any suggestions would be great. 


Thanks Nathan


SNOWPLOWING
*phone number*


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in the phone book $500(I'm not doing this next year), I've done the local paper $40 a week(when I first started out)..... the things that worked for me is Lettering my truck $250 (people in some intersections stop and ask me for a card, of which I have pleanty in the truck)... doing a good job at the lots I have, and calling new businesses asking if their accepting bids....

persistance and being professional is key


Good luck and let us know if you decide to so the billboard thing...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

snowplowing
business name
phone number


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

best advertising is signs on your truck and quality work. nobody can dispute results.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

terrapro;799390 said:


> snowplowing
> business name
> phone number


Agreed. If you're a one-truck operator, you want to keep it local and that - plus some business cards - will do the trick. As you grow to more trucks, you will want to expand your advertising "reach" (paper, yellow pages etc) till you become a national company with a sales force and slick brochures.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have kept it local for the past 7 yrs. I am ready to expand. The sign spot is $200 for 6 months. The location is only 3 miles from me so I think it could give me some more local and not so local work.I think its worth it what do you guys think
All suggestions welcome thanks


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

fireman89;799422 said:


> Thanks for the input. I have kept it local for the past 7 yrs. I am ready to expand. The sign spot is $200 for 6 months. The location is only 3 miles from me so I think it could give me some more local and not so local work.I think its worth it what do you guys think
> All suggestions welcome thanks


I would jump on that deal!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Take it. I would add "Free Estimates" to what others have said.

Maybe an easy to print picture or your logo.

Who is doing the graphics and how much does that cost?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Price is good, sign may be small though. JMO


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

that's a great price if i were you because of the size of it tell them you want the background to be PMS 021 orange or a bright orange and the letters black with a white stroke an your logo this will pop nice and draw attention. just my 2 cents tho I'm a printer when there's no snow:realmad:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats a great price.


What I ould do.

Snow removal
Business Name
Number


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like a great deal. I've even seen some people clean up a lot after a storm and then put simple coroplast yard signs at strategic places around the lot. How many times have you went by a real nice job and wondered who done it. Usually it's the ones laying down the most salt that have them. They can...because their lots look real good.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

i'd go for it


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Any updates? Did you go for it? I'd run one ad for 6 months and then switch it up for the other 6 months. Better jump on it before somebody else does. Try it out once anyways. Ask people how they heard about you when they call.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello my sign will be done today. I hope that it can go up today. The sign will be 4x8 black with flourescent yellow letters. I will let you guy's know how it goes.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice! I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## brett.archer (Nov 2, 2008)

i spent 1250 bux on my truck lettering and have recieved one phone call in 2 years, 900 on a phone book ad maybe 6 calls. 50 bux on a banner from halfpricebanners.com and have made over $1500 bux from biz ive earned from that sign. DO IT


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Word of mouth! Good work and referrals!


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I already have a banner. Where did you put it to get those results? I was thinking about parking my enclosed trailer at a busy intersection and putting the banner on the side of it. What do you think? Any other ideas what to do with a banner.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

You can do that. Also...when you got to the mall, grocery store, or just about anywhere...park out in the parking lot so that all the people coming in can see your sign. Make the long walk to the store. It's worth it.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Where are you at in the northern suburbs? What road is this sign on?


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

One of the best forms of advertising out there is the internet and Google. 

Almost no one reads newspapers anymore, and I actually have thrown out all of my phone books but one. I can't remember the last time I looked at it. Times have changed the internet is fast and easy. 

I know when I need something the first place I go is Google. If your website or business comes up on page one of Google you may get my business, if not you don't have a chance. Every year more and more people are doing the same. You would be amazed on how easy it is to get to page one of Google for local search terms. 

IE: your city and state and snow plowing or snow removal. 

Most people in the snow plowing industry do not have the knowledge or skill to get their website to rank on page one of Google. So this market is wide open. 

Last year I sat on page one of Google for my local search terms and I had to turn business down. I was passing out work to my friends all winter long. This is why I created Snow Plowing Directory . com

You can grab a free Search Engine Optimized business listing from our plowing directory. You don't even need a website to use it. With just a free listing there is no guarantee you will hit page one of Google but I can show you how to get your listing to rank quickly. 

Of coarse having your own website and getting it ranked will produce more results. 

Let me know if I can be of any help in this area.

Rob


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

The sign is on rt. 30 just outside of Big Rock IL I have only had 1 call but most homeowners are not thinking of snow yet. My route is about 95% full and am expecting emergency plows from the signage. We will see cant hurt.


----------

